# Problem beim gucken von Blue Ray Fimen über Pc auf LCD TV



## -DFM- (28. Juni 2009)

*Problem beim gucken von Blue Ray Fimen über Pc auf LCD TV*

Hey leute ich hab seit ein paar tagen  ein problem 

Bisher war es nie ein Problem wenn ich über meinen 37" LCD TV  Blueray Filme gucken wollte  Jetzt kommt immer die meldung 

"Die Wiedergabe von geschützten Inhalten wird von ihrer Anzeigekonfiguration nicht unterstützt"

Was komisch ist weil das  so mehr oder weniger von einem tag auf den anderen kam.  Montag hab ich noch einen film geguckt  und gestern kam dann diese Meldung. Egal ob ich es mit Power DVD 9 ultra oder Corel Win DVD.. blue ray versuche immer das selbe problem.

Ich glaube das einzigste was ich gemacht hatte war nen Neuen Graka Treiber zu installieren der hat aber soweit ich das jetzt gesehn habe nix an meinen einstellungen verändert vondaher würde ich das jetzt mal auschließen das das damit zu tun hat.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Achja  mein System   Core 2 duo e6300 @ 2,1 ghz
                             2048 mb ram (ddr2) 
                             HD3870 512mb ram (neuster Treiber)  
                             Blueray Laufwerg von LG
                             22" TFT samsung syncmaster  (primär)
                             37" LCD TV von Techwood      (angefügt)


----------



## kelevra (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Problem beim gucken von Blue Ray Fimen über Pc auf LCD TV*

Bei BlueRay hast du das "Problem" das alle an der Wiedergabe beteiligten Komponenten, bei einem PC, eben das Laufwerk und die Grafikkarte den Kopierschutz AACS unterstützen müssen.

Ist eine Komponente nicht kompatibel bekommst du bei der Wiedergabe eine entsprechende Meldung wie die deine.

Anscheinend hat der neue Grafikkarten Treiber deine Karte unkompatibel gemacht. Ich würde einen älteren aufspielen mit es funktioniert hat. Entweder gibt es eine Lösung von ATI, oder du wartest die nächste Treiberversion ab.


----------



## FadeOfReality (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Problem beim gucken von Blue Ray Fimen über Pc auf LCD TV*

cyberlink hat so ein schönes Prog namens BD Advisor! 

das schlüsselt dir genau auf was evtl. nicht kompatibel is (checkt die HDCP Kette, das Laufwerk, die graka, den treiber, die software .....)

einfach mal hier DL

CyberLink Blu-ray Disc-Unterstützung

musst halt nur name und email eingeben.. aber bei cyberlink sind die ganz gut aufgehoben..


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Problem beim gucken von Blue Ray Fimen über Pc auf LCD TV*

Der 37" TV klingt iwie nicht so als wäre er HDCP tauglich. Gib mal die genaue Bezeichnung.


----------



## -DFM- (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Problem beim gucken von Blue Ray Fimen über Pc auf LCD TV*

Also  theoretisch ist er das auch nicht  zumindest steht es nicht drauf trotzdem lief es bisher immer ohne probleme naja hab jetzt noch mal den catalyst 9.5 drauf gemacht und ich kann wieder gucken  naja  dafür stürtzt  jetzt  sims 3 ab naja film gucken ist mir jetzt erstmal wichtiger. Also schien es ja echt am "neuen" catalyst 9,6 zu liegen -.-  aber trotzdem thx  

aber mal was anderes  im grunde laufen jetzt alle filme nur     der tag an dem die erde still stand  läuft nicht  egal was ich maceh   weder powerdvd 9 ultra  noch  windvd  wollen den ans laufen bringen. habt ihr da ne idee ?  wovor die frage kommt obn ich alle updates bei den playern und der firmware gemacht hab   ja das habe ich :p 

evtl könnt ihr mir da ja auch noch helfen


----------

